
Why not render posts at publication time rather than request time? - matthewlmcclure
http://static.matthewlmcclure.com/s/2012/04/22/wasteful-computation.html
======
read_wharf
Wasteful organization.

The post:

    
    
      http://static.matthewlmcclure.com/s/2012/04/22/wasteful-computation.html
    

One up, 404:

    
    
      http://static.matthewlmcclure.com/s/2012/04/22/
    

One up, 404:

    
    
      http://static.matthewlmcclure.com/s/2012/04/
    

One up, 404:

    
    
      http://static.matthewlmcclure.com/s/2012/
    

One up, something:

    
    
      http://static.matthewlmcclure.com/s/
    

Why do this? I understand the desire to organize, but why make bins with
nothing in them? As it is, all he needs is /s/.

I would naturally expect .../2012/ to have either all the 2012 posts or all
months that have posts, .../2012/04/ to have all of 2012's April posts or all
days that have posts, etc. But not nothing.

------
Maxious
So we're back to Movable Type circa 2002? ;)

------
jroes
Yeah, we've discussed this before.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2945463>

I think the ubiquity and ease of use of things like WordPress causes people to
overlook this solution. Also, I believe the caching plugins that people use
with WordPress are doing something very similar.

There are a lot of static site/blog generators out there like Jekyll, but not
many of them are targeted toward a general audience. WordPress is easy and
well-known.

------
tibbon
Mainly because currently people's time > computation time.

Is it even worth my time to setup caching on a blog that gets 10 hits a day?
Probably not.

------
Nikkau
Publication time or request time doesn't matters, Varnish is in front.

------
lmm
Because premature optimization is the root of all evil

------
ceejayoz
Every major blogging framework has caching either built in or as a plugin.

